# Uncomfortable With A Word



## Mattuk

I'm starting to see the word "Kill" banded around with little thought to it. It is very true that this is what we do, me more so than any of you but I'm not liking the easy way in which its being used ie "well done on your first kill" or "good kill". I don't feel that it show's the respect to the animal that it should do. Now I don't use the word harvest but can live with it, I would myself say that "I took a nice fox this afternoon" or "picked up this doe this morning". If replying to a thread then maybe "well done nice shot" or "congratulations on a good looking bobcat".

This may only be me thinking this way and if that is the case then I'll have to get use to it. I just feel that we should come across to the new or non hunter that stops by our wonderful site in the most positive way as we can.

Thoughts please?


----------



## Helmet_S

Mattuk, I do agree with you. I try not o use kill also but I find myself doing it sometimes without noticing that I did.

On the other hand I try to use the word harvest as I find it to be respectful. I think that since I harvest fruit or vegetables from my garden that harvesting meat from the field is acceptable also. I could be wrong on that.


----------



## Mattuk

Jason buddy try not to call me Mattuk you numpty!

I don't mind anyone saying harvest but I don't use it so no your not wrong at all mate.


----------



## Helmet_S

Mattuk said:


> Jason buddy try not to call me Mattuk you numpty!
> 
> I don't mind anyone saying harvest but I don't use it so no your not wrong at all mate.


Matt,
hahaha. ok buddy.


----------



## bones44

I could only hope to offend anti-hunters. Would make my day. I'm afraid if we get too politically correct in what terms we use we are bowing to the pressure of all the tree hugging weenies and liberals. I just can't wrap my head around worrying about offending those types. I don't think newbies will be scared away either. I'm far too rebellious too change especially for anti's. Harvest is a good term if you're a gardener. If I offend anyone just don't read my posts.


----------



## Mattuk

But its not about being politically correct or anti hunter's Tom at all, its about how it sounds across the board. Kill this kill that as if thats the most important thing. You have missed the point by a country mile dear boy. If thats the case then all its is about is a lust for blood.


----------



## bones44

I agree when it's overused. I understand that clearly and I totally agree. Kinda like someone using the F-Bomb for every other word. But to eradicate it completely from someones language or beliefs is censoring. I have yet to see anyone with a bloodlust or one who takes enjoyment in just maiming and killing. Those handful have been run out of here quick. I know I came across as harsh but I also don't want to be censored in what I say. I don't use a foul-mouth approach to any of my posts and am respectful to all I come across. It's just that you wanted opinions and well, I gave mine. It surely was not intended to make folks mad or take aim at anyone. I thoroughly enjoy being here and talking with everyone. My opinion is just one of many.


----------



## ebbs

"Harvest" gets on my nerves. Not sure why, it just does. It implies farming over hunting. I do like "TAKE" though. Like I'm gonna TAKE Matt out behind the woodshed and show that numpty who's boss!!!


----------



## 220swift

Matt,

I mean no disrespect, however, I'm a hunter (predator)and hunters cause their prey to expire. Yes they kill their prey. A predator hunts and then kills (or atempts to) its prey.

I AM A HUNTER AND THESE ARE MY WOODS


----------



## youngdon

I don't think anyone is throwing the K word around disrespectfully." Congrats on your first coyote...fox... or whatever "may be more politically correct, but honestly I have no intention of being politically correct at someone elses behest.


----------



## Antlerz22

Mattuk said:


> I'm starting to see the word "Kill" banded around with little thought to it. It is very true that this is what we do, me more so than any of you but I'm not liking the easy way in which its being used ie "well done on your first kill" or "good kill". I don't feel that it show's the respect to the animal that it should do. Now I don't use the word harvest but can live with it, I would myself say that "I took a nice fox this afternoon" or "picked up this doe this morning". If replying to a thread then maybe "well done nice shot" or "congratulations on a good looking bobcat".
> 
> This may only be me thinking this way and if that is the case then I'll have to get use to it. I just feel that we should come across to the new or non hunter that stops by our wonderful site in the most positive way as we can.
> 
> Thoughts please?


Absolutely agree, kill to me refers to with little or no concern--just an act. Harvest or took/taken/shot shows a more reserved respectful approach to keeping from alienating hunters badly as a whole. Especially with the young viewers who might think it "normal" to include it in their vocabulary for their hunting stories. Good topic Matt.


----------



## bgfireguy

I dont know. When around my daughter I tend to say the phrase put it down. Like I put down that bird. That being said I agree with 220swift. To say that using the word kill is being disrespectful is just not the case. But to tell me that I have to change the way I say things just to cater to someone else is unacceptable. Sorry Matt. But to me I dont harvest deer, or dove or pheasant anymore than a butcher harvests a cow. We all know that animals are killed and to try say anything different than that is just being dishonest. Sorry again Matt but thats just my opinion


----------



## hassell

Well interesting topic, I agree with everyone's replies, though I don't think I've ever used the word in any of my posts I normally choose not to, only because that is my choosing and my upbringing coming into play. Kill this, kill that; is in the news, in so many games that are played, in and all around us in society, in the movies And I could go on. Any and all of my Replies and comments on this Site are coming from Me.

So everyone take it easy, Life is too Short.


----------



## El Gato Loco

I'm kinda with Rick on this one. I see both sides... try not to say kill all that much just because it doesn't even sound good to me. I use harvest sometimes, and feel goofy every time I do.

I enjoy my freedom of speech and am not known for being too PC either. This is just one of those things that comes down to personal preference. How we talk as individuals will ultimately determine how we're viewed by others. I don't care about offending people, and I personally don't find the word "kill" to be offensive in the context used here, but I see Matt's point too.


----------



## ebbs

I think Matt is genuinely saying we have a responsibility to represent our sport well even more than we do being politically correct or making people happy. We are sportsmen and should be viewed as such.

I personally don't give a rats @$$ what people think about me or I wouldn't work in the profession I do. But none of us are happy when the idiot who doesn't know how to use the gun shoots someone else or himself because he's an uninformed ignorant fool. Same with how we talk and act with hunting and the words we use. People will always remember the negative things we say more than the positive, so if we care about how sport grows, thrives and is viewed maybe it's important they understand we do what we do ultimately because we're more compassionate to animals than we are aggressive KILLERS. Even though personally I get an insane hot red blooded boil when I see a coyote flop from my perfectly placed shot.

Odds are we all won't agree on this ever. Hopefully we can agree that we need to be conscious about people who are possibly on the fence and how we may or not sway them to our side or away from it.


----------



## Mattuk

Its got nothing to do with being PC as I for one spend most of my life fighting against that, guys on facebook will see some of my jokes, just ask Roberta about the things she'll tell me off about. Its about how it sounds and looks. Why say "nice kill" does it make you feel good and big!? Its also not about not using the word kill, "how far out was the fox" "I killed it at 100yds" or "I shot it at 100yds" both the same but the flat out "good kill" has no respect and doesn't sound or look that great. I do like to present myself it a good light and to a point do care about how I come across, I'd like to think that anyone who reads something that I've written thinks of me as intelligent and knowledgeable because of the way I express myself. This is a written forum where the typed word has little human feel to it sometimes and things can get lost in text, at least put it out there in the most positive light available.


----------



## hassell

Everyone has had excellent replies and I know just for myself by reading them that it has changed me a bit on how I look and write things.

This is what makes this Site so Above others is that we can have a civilized discussion. Think About It.


----------



## bones44

Amen Rick. This is why it's such a great place to visit and hang out. Great people with great minds. I can get emotionally caught up in something and get over the top. I don't use the word much myself but don't want to be restrained from doing so if I chose to. Great topic Matt.


----------



## Mattuk

bones44 said:


> I don't use the word much myself but don't want to be restrained from doing so if I chose to. Great topic Matt.


Tom buddy its not about not using the word kill at all its that one phase that it is put in that I don't think looks or sound very good, "nice kill" thats the one that I feel is unattractive and none of the members who replied to this thread have I ever seen post that! No where have I stated that I think we should stop saying the word kill because that is what happens.


----------



## bones44

I understand and like I said I didn't aim my rant at anyone. We can all agree to disagree. I was just stating my opinion was all. I consider all of you guys my friends and wouldn't think twice about standing behind any one of you. It is overused in some instances and other times it has been used respectfully. I know that it all boils down to one word, RESPECT......


----------



## Mattuk

Likewise buddy.


----------



## 220swift

Guys and Gals,

This topic has been a real thought provoking subject. Everyone's replies have been very well relayed to us the readers. I'm honored to be a part of this kind of discussion and find everyone here has valueable input. My hats off to you all.

Great topic Matt.


----------



## Mattuk

220swift said:


> Guys and Gals,
> 
> This topic has been a real thought provoking subject. Everyone's replies have been very well relayed to us the readers. I'm honored to be a part of this kind of discussion and find everyone here has valueable input. My hats off to you all.
> 
> Great topic Matt.


Buddy as I've been trying to say its not the word kill at all its that one phrase that looks so unattractive.


----------



## 220swift

Mattuk said:


> Buddy as I've been trying to say its not the word kill at all its that one phrase that looks so unattractive.


You are absolutely correct.


----------



## Antlerz22

bones44 said:


> I could only hope to offend anti-hunters. Would make my day. I'm afraid if we get too politically correct in what terms we use we are bowing to the pressure of all the tree hugging weenies and liberals. I just can't wrap my head around worrying about offending those types. I don't think newbies will be scared away either. I'm far too rebellious too change especially for anti's. Harvest is a good term if you're a gardener. If I offend anyone just don't read my posts.


 Dont make us harvest you


----------



## bones44

You are a pot stirrer you old........LMAO


----------



## Mattuk

I guess this was a waste of time guys!


----------



## youngdon

It's not a waste of time or it wasn't to me, but if you got nothing out of it perhaps it was to you. I don't mean that in a mean or crappy way at all it's just the way I see it. I certainly got something out of it, even if it just made me think about it or gave me an understanding of my fellow hunters beliefs.
Killing is not what it's all about to me, perhaps it is to someone who sells the pelts to provide for his or her( I didn't forget you FLT) family. To me it is a matching of wits against a very worthwhile opponent. The end result if i am totally successful does end up with something being killed(cleanly and immediate), I feel some success if I call one in, a missed shot makes me feel less successful of course(and like a numpty). Being out there is the most important thing to me as I am sure most of you agree, but being successful is always a plus.


----------



## Mattuk

That wasn't aimed at any of you guys at all more to a fresh post with that "kill" phrase all over it. Don you know I totally agree with you. You guys all know how much time I spend out with the rifle and what I shoot but I'd still like to think I can report back to you in a respectful manner.


----------



## bones44

Some people probably just don't want to deal with the controversy and that's fine. As long as people took something away from the conversation it's good with me. I don't believe you wasted your time at all Matt. Really turned out to be a great topic. Not a thing wrong with that.


----------



## Mattuk

Don, Tom thank you.


----------



## Antlerz22

Mattuk said:


> I guess this was a waste of time guys!


Not by a long shot Matt. To put it to the exact point people, simply to keep those who arent anti's YET-- from becoming anti by a word/words. And key words/buzz words such as "kill" either by themselves or in short sentences can gain us disfavor. Yes many died for freedom of speech etc..and NO its not letting them control what you say, those that are anti--cant change that, but no need to exacerbate a tradition of hunting by using a few bad words better served by palatable "conversation" in OUR forum on PT. Thats not being censored by "them", but rather sound hunting "diplomacy" that all hunters benefit from, rather than not benefit from.


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Sir.


----------



## HowlinRed

I have heard some great views here, of which none of them are wrong IMO. And I sure don't think it's a waste of time. 
With that being said, you will never see me use the word harvest when it comes to taking the life of a animal. It's just too PC for me and when I use the word kill, I mean no disrespect to anyone. I do not use it in a boastful manner and I have the utmost respect for all animals. I guess it comes down to, what does the word mean to you and how it is being used. If I said " I took a bobcat today" vs. " I killed a bobcat today" what is it that I am trying to convey. Am I trying to desensitize the act of killing by using the word "took" or "harvest" to a certain reader. I don't know. I think we must use honest but respectful words when we describe the end of a hunt. I think we have.

Good topic Matt


----------



## catcapper

Wow---I must have hit the wrong button---is this Oprah or someth'in.?


----------



## bones44

Stick around, we're gonna be singing kumbaya in a few minutes LMAO


----------



## youngdon

Yeah, the next give away is going to be a box of tissues....


----------



## bones44




----------



## Ruger

Had a little extra time this evening so I started reading some of the threads I've been missing out on. Wish I would have read this one earlier. Very interesting topic! There has been some very good points made. Thought I might give you guys my opinion on the subject. I dont have a problem using the word "kill" because as others have pointed out that is often times the end result of our hunting. In the rural area I live hunting is very popular and words like kill are common. However on the other hand I may choose to use other words depending on the company or the type of social environment I am in. Sometimes it might be a little more tasteful to use less "harmful" words. I have a friend that when hunting season came around he would say that he was going to go out and try to "murder his elk". Always sounded a little harsh to me. Definitely a term I would not use in mixed company but if you stop and think about it the meaning is the same. I feel I can use the word kill among friends and fellow hunters and I don't feel they would be offended, but people of other walks if life might be. Most time tho the subject of hunting does not come up in conversation with those type of people. Plan on going predator hunting tomorrow. Hopefully I can kill, harvest, take, dispatch, shoot, etc. some predators tomorrow. If not, I'm sure I'll have a great time anyways.


----------



## Mattuk

*You see once again the whole point has been missed! I'm I not saying it right!? Its not the word kill! Its the one type of phrase it gets thrown into! "Got my first kill" that looks and sounds unpleasant why not "shot my first bobcat"!?*


----------



## youngdon

Killed my first bobcat ? Is that OK....?


----------



## Mattuk

Sure its better! Is it just because I'm from England!?


----------



## HowlinRed

Mattuk said:


> Sure its better! Is it just because I'm from England!?


It might be Matt

If I said to someone from around here, hey I shot a bobcat today, they would ask.. Well, did you kill it?
I guess it's just the way I talk. I was raised out in the country and it's just a common way of speaking.


----------



## youngdon

Mattuk said:


> Sure its better! Is it just because I'm from England!?


Most Europeans do have a more genteel way of talking from my experience.


----------



## Mattuk

Hmmm.....maybe I'll just give up then.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Matt you killin the mood here by givin up!!!!!


----------



## HowlinRed

Just use the dang word Matt! LOL


----------



## knapper

When I talk to people about going out, not having made my first success in the predator field, I say I am going calling and everyone expects that there will be a chance of blood being spilled. Do they like it? I don't know, they seem to appereciate the fact that I am trying. When I tell someone of the black bear I have killed I say I got a black bear this past spring. Most people up here will ask if there are pictures and want to see them, I that to be out of norm here. I live in a state that has a very small anti- hunting population.


----------



## Mattuk

HowlinRed said:


> Just use the dang word Matt! LOL


Its not how I was brought up Tony.

Very funny Rodney.


----------

